# To all those DICTATOR LOVERS who continue to irrationally oppose IRAQI FREEDOM....



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Jan 8, 2011)

I ask again.  *WHY DO YALL LOVE AND SUPPORT, AND MISS THE MURDERING, KIDNAPPING, RAPING, STEALING, BRUTAL, GENOCIDAL MAD MAN WHO WAS SADDAM HUSSEIN?*

*WHY DO YALL SUPPORT HIS KURDISH GENOCIDE?*

*WHY WON'T YALL FINALLY ACKNOWLEDGE THE VAST AMOUNTS OF GOOD OUR HEROES IN UNIFORM HAVE DONE IN IRAQ?  THE TERRORISTS KILLED, SCHOOLS BUILT, ROADS BUILT, NEW GOVERNMENT.*

*WHY DO YALL REFUSE TO SUPPORT THE NEW FREELY, FAIRLY, ELECTED IRAQI GOVERNMENT CHOOSING INSTEAD TO WISH FOR SADDAM BACK?*

*WHY DO YALL OPPOSE IRAQ FINALLY BEING A REAL ALLY OF THE U.S. INSTEAD OF A SWORN ENEMY?*

*DO YALL NEED TO SEE PICS OF SADDAM'S ATROCITIES AGAIN?  I GOT EM. *

I could go on, but that's more than enough to wake the crickets on the loony left for now.

I await your undoubtedly bias, false, conspiracy laden, troop slander..........................


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2011)

Not supporting the invasion of Iraq is not the same as supporting Saddam Hussein.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 8, 2011)

We got enough of our own problems right here at home.

We don't need to be taking on anyone else's (at least not to the extent that we took on Iraq's).


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Jan 8, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Not supporting the invasion of Iraq is not the same as supporting Saddam Hussein.



Tell that to Sallow and the like.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2011)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Not supporting the invasion of Iraq is not the same as supporting Saddam Hussein.
> ...



Why?

It was your premise.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jan 8, 2011)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> I ask again.  *WHY DO YALL LOVE AND SUPPORT, AND MISS THE MURDERING, KIDNAPPING, RAPING, STEALING, BRUTAL, GENOCIDAL MAD MAN WHO WAS SADDAM HUSSEIN?*
> 
> *WHY DO YALL SUPPORT HIS KURDISH GENOCIDE?*
> 
> ...



This thread belongs in the Flame Zone.  It's nothing but R1 not being able to control his hate and rage issue.


----------



## daveman (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Jan 8, 2011)

kiwiman127 said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I ask again.  *WHY DO YALL LOVE AND SUPPORT, AND MISS THE MURDERING, KIDNAPPING, RAPING, STEALING, BRUTAL, GENOCIDAL MAD MAN WHO WAS SADDAM HUSSEIN?*
> ...



Truth hurts huh.

Dually noted.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Jan 8, 2011)

daveman said:


>





You sir, win @ the internets for today.


----------



## blu (Jan 8, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Not supporting the invasion of Iraq is not the same as supporting Saddam Hussein.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 8, 2011)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> I ask again.  *WHY DO YALL LOVE AND SUPPORT, AND MISS THE MURDERING, KIDNAPPING, RAPING, STEALING, BRUTAL, GENOCIDAL MAD MAN WHO WAS SADDAM HUSSEIN?*
> 
> *WHY DO YALL SUPPORT HIS KURDISH GENOCIDE?*
> 
> ...



your concussion is dually noted.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I ask again.  *WHY DO YALL LOVE AND SUPPORT, AND MISS THE MURDERING, KIDNAPPING, RAPING, STEALING, BRUTAL, GENOCIDAL MAD MAN WHO WAS SADDAM HUSSEIN?*
> ...



What about triply noted?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 8, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> ...



i second your motion.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Motion passes.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 8, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



herewith OP's concussion is triply noted.

well done.

meeting closed.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Lets go out for beers.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Jan 8, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I ask again.  *WHY DO YALL LOVE AND SUPPORT, AND MISS THE MURDERING, KIDNAPPING, RAPING, STEALING, BRUTAL, GENOCIDAL MAD MAN WHO WAS SADDAM HUSSEIN?*
> ...



No rebuttal from you either huh.

Truth got your tongue.

Thanks.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Jan 8, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...


*
^^^^^^^^*


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, L.K. and RATL ran from debate and facts like cowards.

Anyone else wanna actually attempt some type of intelligent rebuttal?

Or still crickets........


----------



## zzzz (Jan 8, 2011)

Iraq was a mistake. History has not yet written the final chapter in our involvement there. (see Vietnam) The cost in lives, not just those killed and their families and friends but the everlasting wounds many of the military and their families have to live with for the rest of their lives. The cost in economic terms, the money committed when we needed it here and the waste of material. 

Saddam was a monster but we had him caged and he was relatively harmless to us. Yes his regime needed to be ousted but it was not in our interests at that time to do it. Our focus was and should be on the terrorists not on nation building. It smacks of colonialism and Bush made a mistake in going in there. WMD???  Should have listened to his daddy.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2011)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Well, L.K. and RATL ran from debate and facts like cowards.
> 
> Anyone else wanna actually attempt some type of intelligent rebuttal?
> 
> Or still crickets........



Ran away from what?

I replied to you, you never replied back.

You have severe projection issues


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Jan 8, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, L.K. and RATL ran from debate and facts like cowards.
> ...



LOL gonna start another melt down are we?

Refute my facts or look retarded again dude.  Keep your shared humiliation in the general forum for today.

Pace that shit.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2011)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> ...



What facts?

I said: "Not supporting the invasion of Iraq is not the same as supporting Saddam Hussein. "

You said "Tell Sallow"

I said: "why? it was your premise"


Then you said I ran away....when in fact you have no comeback, and did not reply to what I said


----------



## rdean (Jan 8, 2011)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> I ask again.  *WHY DO YALL LOVE AND SUPPORT, AND MISS THE MURDERING, KIDNAPPING, RAPING, STEALING, BRUTAL, GENOCIDAL MAD MAN WHO WAS SADDAM HUSSEIN?*
> 
> *WHY DO YALL SUPPORT HIS KURDISH GENOCIDE?*
> 
> ...



What a dumb fuck you truly are.  Seriously deranged.
You think Iraq is so "free"?  Check out what they do to gays.

I would interview men from Sadr City, one of the poorest, most dangerous districts, who talked about friends killed by sprays of bullets in drive-by shootings, their gathering places firebombed, their names posted on lists, others raped and disappeared by militia-infested police squadrons at checkpoints.

I would see a hospital where the bodies of gay men had been dumped, their anuses closed shut from a heavy glue used to torture them. 

I experienced the reawakening cosmopolitan fabric of Baghdad, where it was possible to imagine how gay people &#8212; while remaining closeted &#8212; had blended in during the stable years *prior to the US invasion*. At the concert, alongside husbands and wives and their children were a few gentlemen of a certain age &#8212; polished, well dressed, sitting in what appeared to be couples; they would not have seemed out of place at a symphony hall in New York, Paris, or London.

More striking, however, was the revealing way the young women in the audience were dressed. A local Iraqi journalist who helped with this article remarked,* &#8220;Women with their hair uncovered, in short skirts, listening to music, this is the Baghdad we remember.&#8221;*

Gay City News > Archives > Gay City News > News > A Return to Baghdad

Now look at Iraq.  







We did that.  

The Republican supported Iraqi Constitution.  Think about what this means.

Article 2:

First: Islam is the official religion of the State and it is a fundamental source of legislation:

A. No law that contradicts the established provisions of Islam may be established.

Full Text of Iraqi Constitution - washingtonpost.com

No one likes a "Dictator", but there is bad and there is "fucking stupid".


----------



## rdean (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry, I guess I ruined another thread with facts.  That has to be so irritating for right wingers.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Jan 9, 2011)

rdean said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I ask again.  *WHY DO YALL LOVE AND SUPPORT, AND MISS THE MURDERING, KIDNAPPING, RAPING, STEALING, BRUTAL, GENOCIDAL MAD MAN WHO WAS SADDAM HUSSEIN?*
> ...



*^^^^^^^^*





WOW.  Not only are you now claiming to be gay to be on a level playing field with me, you're also tryna pose as some type of war correspondent.
*
You answered NONE of my questions, YOU REFUTED NOTHING.*

*Saddam Hussein was tolerant of us?  LOL.  He had EVERYONE WHO DISSENTED AGAINST HIM KILLED.  We were part of that coalition.
*
So, yet again, is another wacko, off topic, rant from our resident schizophrenic.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Jan 9, 2011)

rdean said:


> Sorry, I guess I ruined another thread with facts.  That has to be so irritating for right wingers.



How's the temperature in your fantasy land.


----------



## Kalam (Jan 9, 2011)

Right then. When can we expect _Team America: World Police_ to invade China, India, Sudan, D. R. Congo, Russia, North Korea, Myanmar, Yemen, etc. to put a stop to all of the similar atrocities being perpetrated in those countries?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWS-FoXbjVI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWS-FoXbjVI[/ame]


----------



## editec (Jan 9, 2011)

_yawn!_

Another trollish thread about lefties.

Do grow up.

Thank you in advance


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Jan 9, 2011)

editec said:


> _yawn!_
> 
> Another trollish thread about lefties.
> 
> ...



Do not be a coward and actually try to refute my facts/points next time.

No thanks.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 11, 2011)

zzzz said:


> Iraq was a mistake. History has not yet written the final chapter in our involvement there. (see Vietnam) The cost in lives, not just those killed and their families and friends but the everlasting wounds many of the military and their families have to live with for the rest of their lives. The cost in economic terms, the money committed when we needed it here and the waste of material.
> 
> Saddam was a monster but we had him caged and he was relatively harmless to us. Yes his regime needed to be ousted but it was not in our interests at that time to do it. Our focus was and should be on the terrorists not on nation building. It smacks of colonialism and Bush made a mistake in going in there. WMD???  *Should have listened to his daddy.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jan 19, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Not supporting the invasion of Iraq is not the same as supporting Saddam Hussein.


Very true. The US was ok with Sadaam for years, and don't forget who gave him his arsenal. CIA officers kept warning the public and media  that intelligence on Iraq had been deeply corrupted and politicized by a cabal of pro-war lying treasonous neo-conservative ideologues in the Pentagon and Vice President's office. They were ignored. Sadaam was an evil sadistic son of a bitch but US foreign policy in the 1980s was directly responsible for supplying Saddam Hussein with the materials as well as the diplomatic and military support necessary for him to acquire and use weapons of mass destruction. It was all bullshit, just like Vietnam.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 19, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Not supporting the invasion of Iraq is not the same as supporting Saddam Hussein.
> ...



Got a link with the proper dates to back these claims up?


----------



## jillian (Jan 19, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



you need a link to the fact that saddam fought our proxy war against iran for years?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 19, 2011)

jillian said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...




No, of course not.

I need a link that shows tha CIA told the media a damn thing.  I find it funny that anyone would think the CIA leaked jack squat to the media, let alone think anyone else would buy into that.

The only thing the CIA leaks is what it wants to leak under orders.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 19, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq was a mistake. History has not yet written the final chapter in our involvement there. (see Vietnam) The cost in lives, not just those killed and their families and friends but the everlasting wounds many of the military and their families have to live with for the rest of their lives. The cost in economic terms, the money committed when we needed it here and the waste of material.
> ...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 19, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > zzzz said:
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 19, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jan 20, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


 CIA _OFFICERS_. Clarification is in order, not the entire CIA per se, but there were ex CIA _officers_ before and shortly after the invasion of Iraq who accused Bush and others in the cabinet of manipulating intell on Iraq.
For example, CBS News reports, CIA officials warned members of the presidents National Security Council staff the intelligence was not good enough to make the flat statement Iraq tried to buy uranium from Africa. And a Washington Post article cites an unnamed intelligence source who says, We consulted about the paper [September 2002 British dossier] and recommended against using that material. 
Bush Knew Iraq Info Was False

FOXNews.com - Ex-CIA Accuse Bush of Manipulating Iraq Evidence - Politics | Republican Party | Democratic Party | Political Spectrum

"There is a possibility that the fabrication of these
documents may be part of a larger deception campaign aimed at
manipulating public opinion and foreign policy regarding Iraq,"
Sen. John D. Rockefeller IV (D-WV) wrote to FBI .-[source: Washington Post, March 22] 

CIA OFFICIALS DOUBTED DOCUMENTS
LINKING IRAQ TO EFFORTS
TO PURCHASE URANIUM FROM NIGER,
and communicated those doubts
to the Bush Administration,
reports the Washington Post,
but President Bush nevertheless
cited the allegations in his State of the Union address. 
source: veteransforcommonsense.org] 

ambazonia.indymedia.org | Thu Sep 25 04:59:34 2003

Anonymous leaking is far safer than openly speaking out, but is still risky. The government pursues sources of leaks with diligence, in contrast, those who leak as part of the governments agenda are given a free ride. Double standards abound in the treatment of dissent.
And don't forget the Joe Wilson affair, or the Downing street memo.


----------



## DinoCrisisFan (Jan 21, 2011)

The OP is right. We helped the Iraqi people.


----------

